
The Effect of Waking Up Early on Happiness Quantified - Doncametic
https://www.trackinghappiness.com/happy-mornings-research/
======
Doncametic
After my first research article on personal sleep data and happiness
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17558542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17558542)),
I wanted to do a follow-up.

Sleep is a factor that has a lot of influence on my life and mental well-
being, yet there's a lot that I still need to learn about it.

This new article is my attempt at getting there. I want to use the lessons and
observations from these analysis essays to steer my life in the best direction
possible.

~~~
5580
Thanks for sharing this research. I have a similar sleep schedule to yours
(deprived weekdays, binge sleep on weekends) and find myself low on energy.

I had a period of time in my life where I was getting in bed early and waking
up early (naturally) and that was when I was the most satisfied and had the
most consistent sleep.

Now that I work in IT, I find myself more stressed and wanting to do more
things that I enjoy to counter the stress of the daily grind and am fighting
my sleep schedule again. I do feel quite out of balance and would like
consistent sleep again, but that would probably require a less stressful job
or coming to peace with my current job and situation.

~~~
Doncametic
Thanks for commenting! The things you say really resonate with me as that is
exactly how I feel as well. After a long day at work, I wanna decompress and
do things that I actually enjoy. This makes me happy on an otherwise dull day,
but comes at the cost of my sleep... :(

